# Modern cars bad for health



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

https://emfblues.com/car-radiation/

*What are the Risks, Side Effects, and Health Concerns of Car Radiation?*
*







Are EMFs in Conventional Cars and Hybrids a Real Health Threat?*
According to the mainstream media narrative's take on car radiation, it seems one must be a complete hypochondriac, or possibly a certifiable lunatic, to dare think that cars _might_ be emitting harmful electromagnetic frequencies that negatively impact health.

Car EMFs are inevitable, as cars are electronic in nature. Although the conventional car burns oil for energy, while the electrical car and hybrid car utilize mainly electrical current, the very essence of a car and its traditional motor are based on electrical current.

Within metal, electricity becomes trapped. Instead of electrical currents dissipating, a metal container (such as a car) tends to keep those frequencies in. This works to concentrate the electromagnetic frequencies within the interior of the car, causing an increase in car radiation levels.

A traditional car utilizes a small battery that used direct current to power the fuel combustion engine. An electrical or hybrid car utilizes one or two larger batteries that run on alternating current.

The basic laws of physics dictate these machines will both emit and then contain electromagnetic frequencies or EMFs. The levels of EMFs will differ according to the different makes of each vehicle.

*Why are EMFs in Cars a Concern?*
There are many adverse health symptoms associated with both short-term and long-term EMF exposure. For car radiation, the excessive drowsiness caused by exposure to EMFs is one of the most dangerous.

_Recent studies at Scripps Clinic & Research Foundation in La Jolla, California found that high levels of electromagnetic radiation (EMRs) from automobiles caused drivers to get sleepy while driving. Drivers exposed to high levels of car radiation fell asleep 52 minutes faster than drivers who were not exposed to such high levels of radiation._

In addition to sleepiness, short-term car radiation exposure while driving has been found to contribute to headaches, neck stiffness, dry eyes and blurred vision, ringing in the ears, irritability (think road rage) and spaciness.

Long-term car radiation exposure could lead to increased risk of various organ cancers, especially for hybrid drivers who tend to be exposed to high levels of EMFs from underneath their seats.

It is well known that truck drivers have a high incidence of kidney cancer due to the high voltage wiring that runs underneath their seat.

*Cell Phone Use in Cars Increases Driving Accidents*
While car radiation exposure happens just from driving a car, cell phone use while inside a car increases the overall levels of car radiation. What's more, studies have shown that cell phone radiation is amplified when used inside a car. This is due to the car's metal frame trapping the radiation inside the car and not allowing it to dissipate.

_According to the Royal Society for the Prevention of Accidents, you are four times more likely to have an accident if you use a cell phone while driving. Here is what RoSPA has to say on driving with a cell phone:_

Drivers who use a mobile phone, whether hand-held or hands-free:


are much less aware of what's happening on the road around them
fail to see road signs
fail to maintain proper lane position and steady speed
are more likely to 'tailgate' the vehicle in front
react more slowly, take longer to brake and longer to stop
are more likely to enter unsafe gaps in traffic
feel more stressed and frustrated.
They are also four times more likely to crash, injuring or killing themselves and other people.- RoSPA

* Hybrid Car EMFs vs Regular Car EMFs*
Hybrid cars do expose passengers to higher levels of EMFs that conventional cars. Although the car companies argue that Hybrid Cars often have lower EMF levels than traditional cars, this is not usually the case, as the Hybrid will house a large battery in the front of the car and a smaller battery in the back, with bpth batteries utilizing the more harmful alternating current (AC) as opposed to the direct current (DC) of conventional cars.

In addition, EMF levels in Hybrids tend to concentrate around the foot of the driver as well as the waist. Although authorities claim that since EMF levels do not accumulate above the waist to affect higher organs there should be no increase of concern, the fact is the kidneys as well as the reproductive organs of the driver are exposed to these higher radiation levels.

In addition, rear seat passengers are exposed to the rear battery emissions. In many instances, rear seat passengers are children, making the exposure of EMFs even more of a concern, as children's rapidly duplicating cells are more prone to damage from radiation exposure.

*Modern Cars Have Higher EMF Levels*
Car radiation is higher in modern cars due to the increase of technology within the car. No longer just a radio, cars now house complicated computer systems and wireless technologies.

Both GPS Tracking and Bluetooth technology utilize the same wireless RF radiation that cell phones and cell towers use. There addition of GPS into the car elevates the amount of microwave radiation being brought into the car from satellites in space, while the built in Bluetooth emits wireless radiation into the car cabin from the dashboard.

*How to Neutralize Car Radiation with Crystal Catalyst® Technology*
Crystal Catalyst® Technology is a new type of Advanced Ceramic Material whose unique composition enables it to transform harmful frequencies into beneficial resonances.

The Ceramic Technology is made into various types of Dielectric Resonators to create what are called Crystal Catalyst® Resonators. Dielectric Resonators are among the strongest absorbers of EMFs. giving Crystal Catalyst® Resonators the ability to absorb EMFs, filter them and then rebroadcast out the newly cleaned frequencies.

There are a lot of different EMFs in modern cars. Due to the advent of GPS, Bluetooth and Cell Towers, we now recommend installing the Star Tri-Pak (as opposed to the regular Tri-Pak) in cars, so as to be able to harmonize both the wired and wireless EMFs.

For drivers and frequent car passengers, investing in wearing some personal EMF protection is also recommended as a way of boosting overall protection levels and enhancing the body's own energy. For kids who ride in Hybrids, a Bead worn as jewelry or pinned in clothes is recommended.

For Hybrid drivers who want additional protection for being in the EMF hot seat, the Pocket Resonator worn on the body in either a pant's or shirt pocket is recommended.

I put this in autonomous cuz imagine how muchore radiation would be put out with all instruments.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

In the 90s, many people believed that High-Voltage Power-lines could cause cancer. It made perfect sense. I remember the climatic scene from one TV movie that showed a pretty blond girl holding up two kitchen florescent tube-lights under High-Voltage Power-lines. Guess what? Ever hear of magnetic induction? They began glowing.  It was a striking, memorable scene. The toxic chemicals that might leak out of high-voltage equipment are an entirely separate matter.

Then multiple studies disproved any linkage. Today, it is no longer an issue. Why should I think that magnetic fields from electric cars are any different?

Of course, there will always be people trying to make a fast buck off of other's fears by selling "personal EMF protection". Yes, using cell phones while driving has been proven dangerous, but it has nothing to do with radiation emissions from the phones.

Ever hear of "deer whistles"? 1000s sold to car owners. Supposedly, use ultra-sonic sound generated by 50+ mph airflow to scare away deer before they can hit your car speeding down a dark highway. Also makes sense, but does not work either.


----------

